# Jack Stand Stabilizers On An Outback 323Bh



## GaryB (Jul 2, 2014)

Hello All,

We are selling our Outback 280RS, which we have truly enjoyed. We are purchasing a 2015 Outback 323BH, which we are very excited about. It should arrive mid march and should have enough room for our family. I have a question, if anyone has any experience with the 323BH. It has a massive 20 foot slide out. I can't find anywhere if it is recommended to use jack stand stabilizers to help support the slide out when it's out or if that could cause damage by pushing up on the slide out with the normal rocking motion of the trailer. If it's recommended should two be sufficient or should three be used? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I would NEVER put any stabilizers / jack on a slide out. If the trailer shifts (say the built in stabilizers are on soft ground) down the jack is going to tweak your slide out up.....bad news if you ask me.

For our prior 301BQ, it also had a huge slide out, plus the master bed slide (so ~80% of the driver side). We figured out how to tip the trailer to the passenger side just enough when we first arrived, so that when the 2 slides went out and the trailer shifted, it would level out. It will take you a few tries to get this right. It also changed if we were on soft ground or pavement.


----------



## GaryB (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for your reply, sound advice. Did you ever have any trouble with the slide outs going out of alignment or not retracting?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GaryB said:


> Thanks for your reply, sound advice. Did you ever have any trouble with the slide outs going out of alignment or not retracting?


Glad to help...









We never had any issues with the slide outs....everything worked great.


----------

